# 2017 Mathews Halon X Comp specs



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

adventurejack said:


> Does anyone have the 2017 Mathews Halon X Comp String/Cables/Yoke string building specs including serving measures? It has 27" Mods if that makes a difference.


Anyone?


----------



## Kitlg2002 (Dec 3, 2013)

Would like to know this also.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

It may not be in time but I'll measure mine in a few days. I know the yokes are 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Coug09 said:


> It may not be in time but I'll measure mine in a few days. I know the yokes are 13
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great. Thanks


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

I really need serving measurements for cables and string.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

*Specs*

I didn't measure yokes, I see someone posted 13" but my other Mathews were 12"
Here are the others


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

kwilde said:


> I didn't measure yokes, I see someone posted 13" but my other Mathews were 12"
> Here are the others


Halons are 13" instead of the 12" on the Chill series


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitlg2002 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yep, this are the dimensions, got an answer from Mathews:
String: 61 7/8”
Cable: 34 ½”
Yokes: 13”
Now the question would be about the yokes, are they 13" on the wide bearing discs or on a normal string jig :?


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

13" on Normal string jig with 1/4" posts


----------



## Kitlg2002 (Dec 3, 2013)

kwilde said:


> 13" on Normal string jig with 1/4" posts


Thanks a lot kwilde, with that info and the serving info you gave us i can now start to build my strings.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Can someone show me how to build the 13" yoke for the halon x comp? I'm using Fury.I'm having trouble trying to figure out what to do with the tag ends after you wrap the string around the 2 posts 12 times (24 strands). I also heard the middle serving is 4". Is that correct?


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

adventurejack said:


> Can someone show me how to build the 13" yoke for the halon x comp? I'm using Fury.I'm having trouble trying to figure out what to do with the tag ends after you wrap the string around the 2 posts 12 times (24 strands). I also heard the middle serving is 4". Is that correct?


Anyone have advice how to make em?


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

adventurejack said:


> Anyone have advice how to make em?


2 or 4 post jig??? Do you typically tag end or serve end loops? 
I don't have the answer, I'm just thinking it through right now.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

2 posts, tag end but for this it's called a floating yoke so there is no tag end wrapping or serving per say. The middle is served 4" and both ends are left unserved but are twisted up and go around each side of the cam. The served part fits in a floating block that a cable is attached to. What I cant figure out is using fury, I am using 24 strands (12 on each side) so how do I secure the tag ends of the string after pulling the 24 strands? I'll figure it out but it would have been nice if someone had already done it and had pics or video of how they did it.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

With a 2 post I would tie off my tag end to the RH side post and lay out the 24 strands ending at the LH post then measure carefully and serve over your 24 strands and there would be 2 tag ends under there as well. Once the 4" serving is finished I would trim and burn the tag ends, one at each end of the serving.


----------

